# unique turkey fan, beard, and spur mounts



## Dustin G. (May 3, 2011)

i am new to this forum, and i was wondering if some of you guys could post pics of unique turkey mounts that you have.

i am hoping that i will kill a turkey with my hoyt trykon XL on saturday, so i need some ideas


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Good luck! I dont have one, sorry lol


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Good luck to you on your hunt.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is an idea. Got it done to one of my turkeys this year. Something different


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Mount*

This is one of the first ones i did like this,I have done many more,,, also looks nice with Pheasnts!! Hope it helped.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Fletcher43 said:


> This is one of the first ones i did like this,I have done many more,,, also looks nice with Pheasnts!! Hope it helped.


i love this one


----------

